# Whole chicken frying in a Turkey Fryer



## dboyd (Nov 23, 2006)

How long do you cook a whole chicken in a Turkey Fryer?


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 23, 2006)

It takes me 45 minutes tocook a 12-13 pound turkey so a 4-pound chicken shouldn't take more than 15 minutes or so. Maybe less.


----------



## ironchef (Nov 23, 2006)

Do you have an instant read or probe thermometer? The chicken at it's thickest, most meatiest point needs to hit at least 165 degrees F. That's really the only sure fire way of knowing since time can vary depending on oil temp, temp. of the chicken when added to the oil, etc. etc. One thing you do want to do is to let the chicken warm at room temp. before adding it to the oil so that it won't bring the oil temp. down too far.


----------



## Steve G (Nov 24, 2006)

3-3 1/2 min per lb @ 350


----------

